# Need pigeons and ducks.



## jerry russell (May 5, 2017)

I  looking to purchase pigeons and ducks for retriever training both alive and dead.  Preferably in North or possibly Central Georgia. 

I did a search on this forum but all the info is dated.  

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Horns (May 5, 2017)

Have you looked in the Market Bulletin?


----------



## sjrwinder (May 8, 2017)

Good luck. I'm in the same boat. Had to build a coop and buy baby ducks from tractor supply they are about six weeks old.


----------



## Joe Overby (May 8, 2017)

I buy several hundred every year. I buy mine from a supplier in sc. I do know where some live ducks are for sale in social circle. Pm me and I'll get you a phone number. As far as pigeons go, there is also a place in sc where we get em.


----------



## Water Swat (May 9, 2017)

Pigeon Plant in sumter has best pigeons in the country. Cheaper too. 
Not enough ducks in the southeast right now to get rid of one!  Best supplier had a die off earlier this year.


----------

